# Filmosound amps



## Bohdan (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd love to know how they sound straight up. What needs to be done to mod into a killer guitar amp...
Thanks!


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Bohdan said:


> I'd love to know how they sound straight up. What needs to be done to mod into a killer guitar amp...
> Thanks!


Straight up, they sound like plugging your guitar into a hifi or a PA system!

Not surprising, as they are really a hifi amplifier! I have re-worked a number of these. Instead of just putting a guitar jack on them, I would gut out the circuitry and then wire it up like an early 50's Fender Tweed, using just one tone control and a volume control.

If you do it that way, they sound killer!

Wild Bill/Busen Amps


----------

